# Sr20 or vq35



## gio123 (Jun 11, 2012)

So I've been thinkin and I want to do a swap in my b13 but I'm having problems on deciding on an engine and three cost isn't a problem buy I want to know what would be the best engine to swap in.... I want somethin fast and powerful 

Also I'm wondering and transmissions would I be able to put any manual transmission on an engine as long as it fits or what's the deal?


----------



## gio123 (Jun 11, 2012)

Also I'm wondering what the max HP for the Sr20 and vq35 are


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

7.3 Powerstroke with Nawz

The SR20 is more common for a reason. Its likely to be far more cost-effective in the B13 chassis. There is no "Max HP" for any engine. It comes down to how much you can afford. 

Transmissions are generally designed to bolt to a single engine family. A VQ will require a VQ specific transmission. An SR will require and SR specific transmission. If you don't know how or why that works out, you probably shouldn't be doing any sort of engine swap.


----------



## gio123 (Jun 11, 2012)

Alright but I was reading that someone put a ka24 tranny on an Sr20 that's why I'm asking about it I'm curious


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The SR20 will be a far easier swap into a B13 than a VQ35 as the B13 was available in the B13. The VQ was never available from Nissan in any Sentra. There is a B15 Sentra that someone has stuffed---literally---a VQ35DE engine into and you can find it with a simple Google search. It's a major undertaking! SR20DET's have been built to 400HP but you'll also have to figure out reliability and practicality for you situation. In other words, a 400HP SR engine may not be the best for a street driven vehicle in terms of driveability.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Its possible that the KA and SR transmissions are interchangeable. Your question sounded more like "will any transmission bolt to any engine?" There will be some interchangeability, but for the most part, the transmission matches the engine family.

Were you looking at RWD stuff? FWD bolt patterns and such may be different. I don't know for sure.


----------



## gio123 (Jun 11, 2012)

Alright but yeah that is rwd I'm lookin for a fwd and what type of sr20 trannys are out there???


----------

